# Travel sunday



## sam_m (25 July 2012)

I know I know its getting repeatitive, but can anyone help with getting from Byfleet, Surrey to Greenwich park on Sunday? 

I am going to be needing to leave before 6am as the main road closes for the cycle race but the journey planner on the website keeps telling me there is no public transport available! I know I need to go from either Woking/West Byfleet/Byfleet and New Haw/Weybridge (depending on whats running and times) to Waterloo but then I'm a bit stuck as I'll confess I normally walk everywhere once at Waterloo or stick to the touristy areas so know which tube I need.


----------



## tiggs (25 July 2012)

A friend who is travelling into Waterloo recommends taking the Jubilee Line to Canary Wharf then walk to Herons QuayDLR station ( very close to Canary Wharf)and catch the DLR to Greenwich. The park is about a 10 min walk from Greenwich station. She did it last week and said it was very easy.


----------



## sam_m (25 July 2012)

Thanks, the only route I can think of doing but like I say out of my comfort zone with it!


----------



## Sleighfarer (25 July 2012)

If you are going to Waterloo you just need to follow the signs to Waterloo East and get train to Blackheath from there. Only about 12 mins.


----------



## sam_m (25 July 2012)

Thanks seafarer I think I shall use this as my main route and the above as a back up route


----------



## Jo_x (26 July 2012)

from waterloo, walk to waterloo east, then you can get a direct train to greenwich or blackheath. thats what im going to do!


----------

